# Beef ribs



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm looking for some input from you Texas Barbecue experts. We have the barbecue, but no smoker. I need the method for making succulent Texas style BBQ ribs. I'm guessing it involves a dry-rub and no boiling.

TIA


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Anneke _
> *I'm looking for some input from you Texas Barbecue experts.
> 
> Guess I can't offer any idea's *


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There was an article and recipes last week in the NY Times on the subject but I can't seem to find it anymore.

I found interesting things, nonetheless, that might be helpful:

http://www.smokering.net/Recipes/default.jsp

http://www.justcrockpotrecipes.com/beefrib/index.shtml

http://www.savvycenter.com/explorer/...bqbeefribs.htm


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

By "expert" I mean someone who can confidently make the difference between good ribs and GREAT ribs...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Anneke,

First if you can get your hands on a nice Weber Kettle that's the first step.

Then, macarate your ribs with a nice spice mixture with a bit of heat (if you like)
Paprika,onion and garlic powders,cumin,dried and crushed chilies (ancho,passila and the like) kosher salt and black pepper,now this is just a example of spices so use what you enjoy.
Try to macarate the ribs overnight if possible.

Fire up your charcoal grill until the coels show nice hot embers (you can add hickory,cherry,mesquet)if you like. After the coels are right..push them to the back of your grill so the heat is in direct. Place the ribs on the grill and cover with the dome and open the triple chimney ontop and under the kettle to allow even heat flow.

make a vinegar,salt mop and mop the ribs every 15 minutes or so.Turn the ribs over now and again to BBQ both sides.

Heat up your favorite bbq sauce (or make your own) and serve it on the side


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

How long should the cooking process take? 

What does the vinegar/salt mop do? What do you use? Is it just pure vinegar with some salt? Does the type of vinegar matter?

Is this going to work on a plain vanilla gas BBQ? I'm not sure what kind of BBQ we'll be dealing with, but I'm assuming it's a real basic design...

Having lived in apartments so long, I'm a beginer when it comes too barbecueing...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok, This might seem obvoius but what is a Vanilla grill?

I use malt vinegar for my mop and what it does is apply moisture as well as a great flavor that blends with the spices.

Cooking time..of course I should have included that...sorry

If your using direct heat (which a gas grill is) keep the flame on low so it mimicks the slow cooking of the carcoal grill.

Figure 20 minutes for the first # and about 5 minutes for each additinal # (give or take).

Anneke,

Remember to drink a lot of beer while your Qing. This is what makes it the real deal


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

# is lbs, right?

Oh, vanilla as in basic, no bells & whistles...

Beer? That's the plan., This is for a bunch of guys going to the cottage, playing golf and worshiping the old hop. 

On one of Kimmies web sites (thanks sister!) they mention loosening a membrane or removing it... Should I worry about the butchering aspect?

BTW, can you use a spray bottle or does it have to be a mop? If so, what do you make it out of?


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

The membrane is on pork ribs. On the back side. I like the beef myself. Not enough meat on the pork. I keep my rub very simple w/ just 3 ingredients, Salt, granulated garlic and 20 mesh blk pepper. I find that it will work well w/ either rib. As for the cooking source I prefer cooking over oak to get that smoky flavor though on a gas bbq get a sm 4-5in by 1-2 in in diameter piece of the wood you want to use. Place over an open flame until it catchs fire and put it under the lid of the bbq that will help in getting a slight smoke flavor. As far as the basting I think again that is a personnal thing. We baste w/ the sauce we'll be using the last 15 mins or so.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

With all due respect to fellow Cheftalkers, I submit that trying to make "Texas style barbecue beef ribs" on a gas grill would only be an exercise in frustration. I've been there, and have gone on to 5+ years of BBQ success.

To clarify: You can *cook* the ribs on a gas grill, but you can't make *barbecue* on it. In my opinion.

Barbecuing requires low, slow cooking, with steady heat. I use 6 hrs at about 250 F for pork ribs. It's the "low and slow" heat over time that breaks down the connective tissue and turns gnarly cuts into tender, moist ribs. No gas grill I've seen can supply that without temperature dips and spikes - they're far too well ventilated.

The good news, as CC pointed out, is that a charcoal Weber-type kettle grill can deliver. See this primer: http://bbq.netrelief.com/Tips/weberribs.asp

Oak and hickory are the typical smoke woods but most hardwoods can stand in, in a pinch (I've used maple), and some people prefer fruitwoods such as apple or pear. By all means use a rub - any mix of powdered spices you like. I use salt, garlic powder, black pepper, brown sugar, ground chile, and cumin, for starters.

As for the mop, lots of people use a spray bottle. Another popular mop liquid is half cider vinegar, half apple juice.

If all you will have is a gas grill, I've got two suggestions.

1. skip the BBQ idea and go with a grilled spare rib, though I've only grilled pork and don't know how beef ribs do grilled. I've wowed crowds with my Vietnamese marinated grilled pork spare rib, though. (Shallots, garlic, fish sauce, brown sugar, black pepper, and toasted tomato paste, marinate overnight).

2. you could try approximating the BBQ effect by roasting the ribs in a 250 F oven for 3-4 hours and then grill them with soaked wood on a burner for smoke. You'd get some tenderness and some smoke, but it will only be a substitute.

My problem always was that after the amazing BBQ I had other places, I'd be trying to duplicate the wonder, I'd do all the work, but use impossible equipment or techniques, and then while I was eating I'd only be reminded of what it wasn't.

But then, I'm a Q freak.


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Texas Barbecue Ribs
For authentic Texas barbecue, you need to use a rich tomato-based sauce,
slowly simmered with beer, brown sugar and red pepper sauce.
Source: Ladies' Home Journal

3 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon instant minced onion
1 tablespoon salt
6 pounds beef back ribs
2 teaspoons vegetable oil
1 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1 can (14-1/2 oz.) crushed tomatoes
1 can (12 oz.) beer
1/2 cup light molasses
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup cider vinegar
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon bottled red pepper sauce

1. Combine paprika, thyme, 1 tablespoon chili powder, minced onion and 1
tablespoon salt in a small bowl. Line a large disposable foil pan with
plastic wrap. Divide rub and spread over both sides of ribs; place ribs in
prepared pan. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator overnight.
2.For the barbecue sauce, heat oil in large saucepan over medium heat. Add
chopped onion and garlic; cook 4 to 5 minutes until lightly browned. Stir in
1 tablespoon chili powder, ginger and cloves; cook 20 seconds. Stir in
tomatoes, beer, molasses, brown sugar, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, 1
teaspoon salt and bottled red pepper sauce; bring to a boiling. Reduce heat
and simmer, stirring, 25 minutes. Cool. Puree in blender in batches; return
to pan. Bring to a simmer; cook 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
1. . Heat grill. Remove ribs from pan; discard plastic wrap. (Set pan aside
to use as drip pan.)
1. 4. Arrange ribs in rib rack and place in center of grill directly over
drip pan. Cover and grill ribs over low* heat (275 degrees F to 300 degrees
F) 1-1/2 hours, adding 5 to 9 briquettes to each side every 30 minutes (if
using a charcoal grill). Remove 1 cup barbecue sauce to bowl for basting.
During last hour of cooking, brush ribs with some of the basting sauce every
20 minutes until meat is very tender (discard excess basting sauce). Serve
ribs with remaining sauce. Makes 8 servings.
Make-Ahead Tip; Prepare Barbecue Sauce. Refrigerate in airtight container up
to 1 week.
*Note: To test for low heat, you should be able to hold your hand over the
drip pan at the height of the food for 6 seconds before you have to pull
away.

Nutritional facts per serving
calories: 745 , total fat: 49.5g , saturated fat: 19.5g , cholesterol: 137mg
, sodium: 1347mg , carbohydrate: 37g , protein: 38g


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

kat,
sounds good but what is instant minced onion ? Can you use onion powder?


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Minced onion is just very finely minced onion. Kat.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes, but "instant"?


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

You can buy instant minced onion (dried) in the spice section or the bulk food section of your local grocery store if it is in a larger center. I usually buy a big container of it. At Costco they have containers which are about 260 grams. I use it in roasts and stews as well. Kat.


----------

